# "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee



## Rockfish97 (1. April 2012)

Und als wäre es mit einem Rod Pod nicht genug muss ich euch schon wieder gleich aufs Neue nerven.
Diesmal bin ich allerdings auf der Suche nach einem Angelstuhl. Aber das Einsatzgebiet wäre das gleiche:
Also kürzere Ansitze für das leichtere Feedern am Vereinssee....
Dabei sollte der Stuhl maximal 100 Euro kosten!
Außerdem würde ich euch um Empfehlungen für eine Art Beistelltisch für diesen, wie er oft bei Sitzkiepen verwendung findet(BSP.:http://matchanglershop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2227), freuen!
Schon einmal vielen Dank im Vorraus

Rockfish


----------



## Tricast (1. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Ich würde mal bei Korum Tackle schauen. Die haben Stühle, an denen man Anbauteile anbringen kann wie Rutenhalter, Tische ect. Den Stuhl und auch bestimmt die Anbauteile bekommst Du bestimmt bei www.friedfischen.de

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Cottons Papagei (1. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Jau! 
Die Korum Sachen sehen Top aus! Kannst nen Tablett oder Schüssel direkt am Stuhl befestigen. Oder auch einfach nur Rutenauflagen. Sehr reizvoll ist auch der lange Arm als Rutenauflage. Bestimmt gut zum feedern geeignet.
Bin auch am grübeln ob ich mir so ein Sitzmöbel mal anschaffen soll. 
Und abends im Wohnzimmer lässt sich auf dem Tablett bestimmt gut ne kühle Flasche Bier und ne Dose Erdnüsse abstellen |supergri

Gruß!


----------



## m-spec (1. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Bin mit den Korum Artikeln jetzt seit 3 Jahren unterwegs. Einfach Top fürs schnell mal Angeln gehen aber auch für längere Sessions.


----------



## Mikesch (2. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*



Tricast schrieb:


> ... Die haben Stühle, an denen man Anbauteile anbringen kann wie Rutenhalter, ...


Was beim Feedern eher kontraproduktiv ist.

Man kann vom umgedrehten Eimer bis zum "Nobelangelstuhl" alles verwenden, kommt auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. |supergri


----------



## Tricast (2. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Mikesch, was ist da kontraproduktiv?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Rockfish97 (2. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Vielen Dank erst einmal....
der Korum-Stuhl an sich scheint ja gerade mit seinen einzel verstellbaren Füßen und seinem gesamten Aufbau, der stark an eine Kiepe erinnert ein echter "Geheimtipp" zu sein.
Perfekt dazu passt natürlich der Beistelltisch.
Was für mir nur nicht klar ist: wie soll ich einen dieser scheinbar recht kurzen Zubehörarme als brauchbaren Rutenhalter nutzen? Wie darf ich mir das vorstellen; wird auf diesen der hintere Teil der Rute positioniert, wärend der Vordere auf einem seperaten Ständer aufliegt ?
Bitte um Tipps der Forummitglieder die diesen Stuhl nutzen!

Grüße Rockfish


----------



## Tricast (2. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

http://www.korum.co.uk/Chairs_Range

Schaust Du hier!

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Rockfish97 (2. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Danke Tricast   
Hätte ich eigentlich selber finden müssen ....
Dabei scheint der für mich einzig interessante Arm
der "telescopic feeder arm" zu sein.
Welchen es zwar nur in England gibt, mir es eine solche Bestellung aber für die entsprechende Qualität wert wäre!
Sollte jemand erfahrungen mit diesem haben würde ich um Rezessionen bitten!

Grüße Rockfish!


----------



## langerLulatsch (3. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Warum sollte es den nur in England geben!? (Btw: de XT-Tripod-Feederarm würd mir pers besser gefallen und kommt auch deiner Frage nach dem Tripod näher..)
Bei unseren holländischen Nachbarn findest du etliche Shops, die das Korum-Sortiment führen., zb diesen.
Oder aber du fragst mal bei Angelsport Zielke nach, die führen zumindest mal Preston und soweit ich weiß wird Korum über Preston vertrieben.

Gruß Uwe
http://www.prestonfishing.nl/index.php?item=&action=page&group_id=10000026&lang=EN


----------



## langerLulatsch (3. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Ach ja, seit diesem Jahr gibt es auch von dem bekannten Sitzkiepen-Hersteller Rive nen Feederstuhl, presilich liegt der aber in anderen Regionen als die Korum-Chairs.


----------



## Andal (3. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Bei der Fülle an Sitzgelegenheiten sollte man sich im Klaren sein, was man unter Feedern versteht und wie man es praktizieren will. Danach entscheidet sich die Sitzfrage von alleine.

Willst du "nur" gemütlich am See mit Futterkörbchen vor dich hinfischen, dann nimm einen komfortablen Stuhl. Da macht es keine Probleme, dass du durch die bequeme Position etwas langsamer bist.

Willst du richtig Feederfischen, also schnell, effektiv und konzentriert, dann bleibt dir nur eine solide Station. Da sitzt du optimal aufrecht, die Rutenhand knapp über dem Griff und Futter, Köder, sowie Zubehör ist alles in Griffnähe. 

Willst du halbwegs gut sitzen, legst aber Wert auf Leichtigkeit, weil du gerne beweglich bist, viele Plätze am Tag beangelst, dann hol dir eine kleine Seatbox.

Und wenn du dann am Ende Feuer fürs Feedern, Pickern, Posen- und spezielle Grundfischen gefangen hast (dürfte beinahe zwangsläufig passieren), ja dann hast du eh alle drei Varianten in deinem Bestand!


----------



## Rockfish97 (3. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Erteinmal auch dir vielen Dank für deinen Bemühungen "langerLulatsch". Der "XT Tripod Feederarm" wäre zwar noch meine zweite Wahl gewesen, allerdings liegt mir persöhnlich der "Telescopic Feeder Arm" deutlich näher. Dadurch, dass er deutlich leichter und flexiebler scheint (Schon allein hierdurch bedingt, dass er im Gegensatz zum "Xt Tripod Feeder Arm" nur für eine Rute konstruiert ist) , da ich unteranderem von keinen zwei Teleskop-Beinen abhängig bin, die ich noch irgendo vor mir abstellen muss. Auf der von dir angegebenen niederländischen Seite war ich auch zuvor schon, wobei diese den Telescopic Feeder Arm" nicht auf Lager hatt, wodurch sie für mich wegfiehl.
"Andal" auch dir vielen Dank für die ausführliche Schilderung.
Das die Sitzkiepe für das praxisorientiere Feedern das Beste ist, ist mir durchaus auch klar. Mein Problem besteht nur darin, dass ich das Friedfischangeln erst seit letzter Saison praktiziere, wovor ich mich ausschließlich dem Raubfischangeln verschrieb...
Sodass ich noch nicht sicher weiß zu welcher der beiden ich tendiere. So wollte ich nicht alles Geld für eine Kiepe plus Zubehör, die von so hoher Qualität ist, dass ich sie noch länger benutzen kann, ausgeben.
Und mich so für einen günstigeren Sitz entscheiden.
Da ich aber doch hauptsächlich Tuniere fische und ich mich daher doch zu einer Sitzkiepe überwinden sollte würde es wohl diese Kombination werden: http://matchanglershop.de/shop/shopping_cart.php?products_id=2273

Bitte um Tipps 

Rockfish


----------



## langerLulatsch (3. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Hm, hatte garnicht drauf geachtet, dass der XT für zwei Rzten sein soll. Dachte nur der Double Rod Tripod wäre dafür asugelegt. Kleiner Gedankenanstoß meinerseits bzgl der Stützbeine: Die können bei windigem Wetter enorm zur Stabilität beitragen und lieber die Möglichkeit haben, sie bei Bedarf montieren zu können als wenn das nicht der Fall ist (wie bei dem Telescopic).
Btw: Dein Link führt bei mir zumindest zu nem leeren Warenkorb...   Welche Station haste dir den ausgeguckt?!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Rockfish97 (4. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Hi Uwe
tut mir Leid mit dem Link, der natürlich zu einem leeren Warenkorb führt, da sich dieser nach einer gewissen Zeit (aus Sicherheitsgründen) natürlich wieder selbst löscht#q, auch wenn ich ihn in noch "vollem Zustand kopiert" habe |supergri.
Ich habe mir folgende Station angeguckt: http://matchanglershop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2140
Mit diesem Beistelltisch: http://matchanglershop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2225
Diesem Feederarm: http://matchanglershop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=279
Diesem Transportsysthem: http://matchanglershop.de/shop/prod...=2273&XTCsid=9fdc9940a05db79b85ec4f17610f6b0c
Und dieser Setzkescherhalterung|supergri: http://matchanglershop.de/shop/prod...9}152&XTCsid=9fdc9940a05db79b85ec4f17610f6b0c
Was aber immerhin einem Gesamtpreis von 511,50€ entsprechen würde.....


----------



## langerLulatsch (4. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Na Respekt!! Dafür, dass du ursprünglich nach nem Stuhl für ca 100Euronen gesucht hast...
Mußte dir halt selbst die Frage stellen, ob sich so ne Investition für dich lohnt, die Entscheidung wird dir keiner abnehmen können. Die Kiepe kenne ich nicht, kann daher nix dazu sagen. Bei den anderen Anbauteilen machste mit Sicherheit nix verkehrt, gibt da aber mit sicherheit auch günstigere Alternativen...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Knispel (4. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Muss man das eigentlich zum Feedern alles haben ? Beissen denn die Fische besser ? Wenn ja, kauf ich mir das auch .... wenn nein, behalte ich meinen alten Campingklappstuhl und die beiden Rutenhalter, die man einfach in den Boden sticht .


----------



## Rockfish97 (4. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Ja der Sprung ist in der Tat enorm. Die Sitzkiepe plus Zubehör war aber schon seit längerem eine meiner Optionen, bloß war (bzw.bin|rolleyes) ich mir zwischen beiden noch nicht sicher....Scheint als müsste die Flying V (Gitarrenmodel von Gibson)warten :q
Gruß Philipp


----------



## Andal (4. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*



Knispel schrieb:


> Muss man das eigentlich zum Feedern alles haben ? Beissen denn die Fische besser ?



Haben muss man gar nichts. Beim ultraspartanisch Fischen am kleinen Bach habe ich meistens gar keine Sitzgelegenheit dabei; hocke, oder knie ich halt auf dem Boden.

Aber beim gemütlichen Angeln am See ist so ein Chair halt was feines. In der Steinpackung vom großen Fluss ist der dafür ums Verrecken nicht eben aufstellbar. Hier punktet dann die Station. die ich beim beweglichen Fischen garantiert nicht durch die Stauden zerre.

Angler geben Unmengen an Geld für wirklich jeden Firlefanz aus. Nur beim Arsch und den Füßen bricht plötzlich die Knickerigkeit aus. Bequem sitzen, angenehmes Fußgefühl - Wohlsein genießen. Alles klar!?


----------



## Dunraven (4. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Mal abgesehen davon das der Matchanglershop nicht gerade der günstigste ist, für das Geld bekommst Du auch schon eine gute Rive Kiepe.
Mein Vorschlag, wenn Du 500 Euro ausgeben willst, dann gebe 300-400 Euro für eine gut erhaltene gebrauchte Rive aus und den Rest für etwas günstigere Anbauteile.
Der Beistelltisch kostete von Browning mit einem Verdeck mal 30 Euro auf der Stippermesse 2011. Dieses Jahr lagen er und das Modell von Sensas bei 50 Euro. Für 50 Euro bekommt man kleine Plattformen als Beistelltische. 118 Euro wäre mir definitiv zuviel. Mal angenommen die Alternativen halten nur ein paar Jahre weniger, dann hat man zum halben Preis trotzdem nichts falsch gemacht. Und ob der Setzkescherhalter von Rive sein muss? Mir reicht auch ein günstiger no Name, und für den halben Preis lassen sich sicher auch Alternativen von Markenherstellern finden. Muss es echt mehrfach ausziehbar sein? Mir reicht einer der ein paar cm lang ist, denn ich will ihn ja nahe an der Plattform haben, damit ich da gut ran komme. Aber ist immer eine Frage des Einsatzbereiches. Nur finde ich die Anbauteile recht teuer., dafür die Kiepe billig. ich würde es eher anders handhaben, da man bei der Kiepe die höchsten Kosten hat, da sollte das was brauchbares sein und nicht ein Nachbau. Zumindest wenn man eh schon soviel ausgeben will. Bei einem Budget von 300 Euro hätte ich nichts gesagt. Aber hier gibst Du, aus meiner Sicht, zuviel beim Zubehör aus und sparst an dem Teil das für Deinen Sitzkompfort zuständig ist, und damit, und dank des hohen Preises, am wichtigsten sein sollte. Es entscheidet ja darüber ob Du lange am Wasser bleibst oder entnervt (oder mit Rückenschmerzen, bzw. wer weiß was wenn da was nachgibt und Du fällst) einpackst, bzw. Dich nicht konzentrieren kannst.


----------



## Rockfish97 (5. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Hi Dunraven,
deine Theorie entspricht in vollem meinen Überlegungen.
Diese Lösung habe ich nur gewählt, da ich wie gesagt noch nicht besonders lange in der "Friedfischszene" bin und so auch recht wenig Alternativen kenne.
DARUM würde ich dich und die restlichen User bitten mir Angebote gebrauchter Rive-Kiepen(+Transportsysthem) im Preisbereich 300€-400€ zu nennen, da ich unter anderem z.B. auch schon auf ebay geguckt habe, aber keine solche finden konnte. Auch lieb währen Vorschläge welches Zubehör (Feeder-Arm, Beisteltisch,Setzkescherhaltung)
ich wo beziehen kann.

Grüße Philipp


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Also hinsichtlich gebrauchter Kiepen würde ich dir den Tipp geben, dich mal in den einschlägigen Foren (zb Matchteam-Jagsttal) zu registrieren. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wesentlich höher als hier über sowas zu stolpern. Meist tauchen die Sachen auch erst dort auf, bevor sie dann ggf anschließend erst in Ebay sind. Dort bekommst du ggf dann auch gebrauchte Anbauteile wie Feederarm. Wobei ich da, wie Dunraven auch schon sagte, lieber bei Setzkescherhalter und Seitentisch etwas zurcükschrauben, dafür dann aber für den Feederarm etwas mehr investieren (nen O&W zb oder Zammataro/Schlögl). Muß es denn eigentlich unbedingt ein Seitentisch sein!? Ich würd wohl eher eine Feederbox vorziehen, Ablagemöglichkeiten haste da ebenfalls, aber den zusätzlichen Vorteile eines Deckels.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Im Matchangler-Forum bietet grad jemand ne Browning CompetitionSeatbox inkl Transportsystem plus nem MS-Drehstuhl für 380Euronen VB an...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dunraven (6. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Feederarm, da schwöre ich auf den von Zammataro. Ich habe auch den leichten O&W Arm, finde den Zammataro aber flexibler. Wenn Du nur leicht fischen willst ist der O&W aber eine günstige Alternative.

Zu den Kiepen wurde ja schon gesagt das Du da mal in den einschlägigen Foren wie Stippforum oder Setzkescherfreunde, ect. einen Suche Rive Kiepe Thread eröffnen solltest.


----------



## langerLulatsch (10. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Und, wie schaut es mit der Suche?! Schon erste Ergebnissse oder brauchste noch Tipps oder Hinweise in irgendeiner Form?!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Rockfish97 (16. April 2012)

*AW: "Angelstuhl" fürs Feeden am Vereinssee*

Danke der Nachfrage !
Tut mir leid, dassih mich jetzt erst wieder melde
Eine passende Kiepe habe ich noch nicht gefunden aber zumindest das Angebot eines Transportsysthemes.
An Foren bin ich nun angemeldet bei den Setzkescherfreunden und im Match-Angler-Forum,
die Anmeldung im Stippforum klappt allerdings nicht, da ich keine Bestätigungsmail bekomme..

Gruß Philipp


----------

